# Stuffed Crab lots of pics Repaired 7/23/18



## tropics (Aug 15, 2015)

Started on Thursday caught 9 crabs only,but they were good size Jersey Blue Claws








Boiled for 6 minutes

View media item 418323
View media item 418324
Wive picked the meat out for the stuffing







stuffing mix






all sauteed together then the crab added when it cooled






Stuffed back into the top shell







had some extra so Wive made Wontons






Made the batter for the Crabs





Coat the stuffed crab

View media item 418341
Fry in oil

View media item 418342
Make them brown on the out side






Thanks for looking

Richie


----------



## bear55 (Aug 15, 2015)

Looks great.


----------



## b-one (Aug 15, 2015)

Tasty looking crabs!


----------



## tropics (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks guys nice thing about these is,you can use the canned crab meat to make the wontons.

Richie


----------



## boykjo (Aug 15, 2015)

Richie... That is awesome.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 15, 2015)

Richie, outstanding thread man !  Very nice & looks really tasty !   Thumbs Up


----------



## foamheart (Aug 15, 2015)

EDIT:: I was typing her earlier and lost my connection.

You are my new bestest buddy!

Those look great and the stuffing perfect with not too much bell pepper..... Oh yes.

There must be something wrong with my computer, I can't quite make out that recipe.

Its bleau crab time here also, do you like grilled? ZOMG!!!!!

Pull the back shell and the lower apron, clean the inside, baste with a bit of butter, garlic and lemon. I oft time have just done a quick clean, then on a stick (like a hotdog) and a bit of "Cajun Power". Build a little fire and do that while out flounder gigging..... throw in a ice cold beer.... I really expect heaven to be quit similar, like I'll ever see it....LOL

 Oh yeah, "Cajun Power" should be on every shelf next to the "Tony's". Amazon carries it if you shop at a limited grocery.

http://www.cajunpowersauce.com/


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 15, 2015)

Looks good from here!!

I'm waiting for the dungeness season to reopen here in CA. I'll be smoking crab for Thanksgiving and Xmas.


----------



## tropics (Aug 16, 2015)

boykjo said:


> Richie... That is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe thank you they were a big hit at the BBQ.I was right no chance getting a pic of the inside.Thanks for the point I appreciate it.

Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 16, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Richie, outstanding thread man ! Very nice & looks really tasty !


Justin thanks they are very tasty,you can add any ingredient to these.Thanks for the point.

Richie


----------



## wimpy69 (Aug 16, 2015)

Looks like some meaty #2's. Granny made these several times a week. We would cull out jumbo's and one would fill you up. Rewards of working for the families seafood business.


----------



## tropics (Aug 16, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> EDIT:: I was typing her earlier and lost my connection.
> 
> You are my new bestest buddy!
> 
> ...


Kevin thanks for the point and the reminder,I didn't realize I did not post it.I never did grill them but that is a good idea,and to stay bestest buddy.

This recipe I put some shrimp 

STUFFED CRABS

2 dozen blue claw crabs
(clean, wash & save the top shell)
10 jumbo shrimps (peeled and chopped) This is optional
1 onion (diced)
2 garlic cloves (diced)
2 medium large tomatoes (diced)
1 can white potatoes (diced)
1 egg
salt & pepper 

For batter: egg, milk, flour & bread crumbs (thick enough to cover the crab meat mixture)

Boil crabs, pick all the meat out  
Saute onion, garlic then add tomatoes, cook for 2 minutes, then add the potatoes, cook for 1 minute
Add shrimps, cook for 1  minute (This is optional)
Then add the crab meat after everything has cooled a little.
Let it cool, then add the egg as a binder, salt & pepper.
Stuff the top shell with the crab meat mixture, make the batter coat mixture
In a large skillet heat 1/2  inch olive oil.  
Spoon the batter coat mixture on top of the crab meat mixture to cover it.
Place the crabs batter side down, fry until its golden brown
Enjoy.

Extra filling can be used to make pot stickers

Thanks again Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 16, 2015)

wimpy69 said:


> Looks like some meaty #2's. Granny made these several times a week. We would cull out jumbo's and one would fill you up. Rewards of working for the families seafood business.


Most of these were 6" or better.Thanks for dropping a line.

Richie


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 16, 2015)

So fun! That must have been delicious!!! Cheers!! - Leah


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 17, 2015)

Richie, those babies look delicious and the wontons look out of this world sir !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 17, 2015)

Great looking meal Richie! 

POINTS!


----------



## tropics (Aug 18, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> Richie, those babies look delicious and the wontons look out of this world sir !


CM thanks I like the wontons you can make them all year,don't need shells.Do you get them up your way?Thanks for the point 

Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 19, 2015)

Richie, the wontons up here come out of a bag, yours look scrumptious!


----------



## tropics (Aug 20, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> Richie, the wontons up here come out of a bag, yours look scrumptious!


CM I meant Crabs do u have Blue Claws up there?

Richie


----------



## bdskelly (Aug 22, 2015)

The best I have seen!

b


----------



## tropics (Aug 23, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> The best I have seen!
> 
> b


Brian Thanks for the compliment and thanks for the point

Richie


----------



## disco (Aug 27, 2015)

Terrific looking crab, Sir!

Disco


----------



## tropics (Jul 23, 2018)

I was able to get most of the pics back up,missing a few.
Richie


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jul 23, 2018)

Nice :)

George


----------



## tropics (Jul 24, 2018)

George Thank You
Richie


----------

